# how can i make white furniture look like unstained wood



## LaFrenchDesign (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, i really need help/ideas on this project im working on, due to my budget i bought some white furniture wich is made from fiber board (not real wood), i would like to make them look more REAL and not so much like kid or doll house furniture, nothing dark please. im sent some attached pictures along to help show or give an idea of what i want, the white furniture is what i have but the wood look is what i want any help would be great. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So...the above pictures have nothing to do with your actual furniture. Is that correct?

How about a picture of the actual piece you are wanting to transform? Chances are there is little you can do other than paint it and install a simulated grain-look in the paint.


----------

